# Sharjah City at night



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

I went to Sharjah city on thursday because it was a light festival, it was nice amazing colors with light there but i couldn't go around due to limited time and it was so traffic, so i focused on 2 places mostly.

Here are just 3 shots of around without the most colorful lights, but it show little of what is going on there.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 11, 2011)

ammazing colors and sharpness.. but some buildings r not so straight on 1 and 3

what time was it ? no body on the streets?


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 11, 2011)

I particularly like #2.


----------



## Provo (Feb 11, 2011)

These are really well done love them


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Samerr9 said:


> ammazing colors and sharpness.. but some buildings r not so straight on 1 and 3
> 
> what time was it ? no body on the streets?



Thank you very much!

I can't straight all of them, it will crop some from edges and i didn't like to lose more pixel for straighten.

The time was around 10pm-12midnight, the people were there, but with slow shutter speed around 5-30sec you can easily get rid of people in motion.



SlickSalmon said:


> I particularly like #2.



Thank you very much!



Provo said:


> These are really well done love them



Thanks!


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 11, 2011)

#2 is stunning !

With such a long exposure did you not have trouble with noise?


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 11, 2011)

nice....hdrs?


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> #2 is stunning !
> 
> With such a long exposure did you not have trouble with noise?



Thank you.

Noise is there, but as long i was shooting at ISO 100 then the noise was minimal or almost clean, but with night shots and underexposed shots the noise level can be significantly there even at low ISO.


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> nice....hdrs?



Thanks!

WOW, you still ask if those are HDRs, so you couldn't see if they are HDRs or not? I posted them on this HDR section/forum.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2011)

They are beautiful. I love to see images from far away lands as nice as these, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Chodie (Feb 11, 2011)

These are really really nice. I'm jealous.  How did you get these to be so sharp and what programs did you use?


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> They are beautiful. I love to see images from far away lands as nice as these, thank you for sharing!





Chodie said:


> These are really really nice. I'm jealous.  How did you get these to be so sharp and what programs did you use?




Thank you very much!

I love landscape photography as my favorite, but my first favorite that i started with was night shots before i make landscape as my fav, so i still love to shoot nightscapes. 

To get sharp night shots use tripod, i have a strong tripod which helped a bit, also maybe the camera and the lens are great to have those nice sharp shots. I used Photomatix to produce HDR, then Photoshop for final adjustments.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 12, 2011)

Real nice processing and control of the lights


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Real nice processing and control of the lights



Thank you very much!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 12, 2011)

Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 12, 2011)

Professional said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> > nice....hdrs?
> ...



Lol, whoops, I was looking through "recent posts" and didnt notice that! 
I could tell, but it isnt over the top which is nice!


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you very much for watching it and commenting.


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen.C said:
> ...



Aha, its ok, i understand.

Thanks anyway.

I don't know if i should post more in this website, i am a member in over 20 forums and can't be sure which i should post and share more.


----------



## coyo (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice processing,I like the composition of #2, the trees,walkway and the buildings all converge and leads your eyes.


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

coyo said:


> Nice processing,I like the composition of #2, the trees,walkway and the buildings all converge and leads your eyes.



Thank you very much!


----------

